
Apple WWDC 2018 - nimeshneema
https://developer.apple.com/wwdc/#
======
jgh
Is it just me or is this announcement earlier than usual? Anyway now I have to
think about whether or not I want to try to go...decisions decisions...

~~~
nimeshneema
The announcement is indeed earlier than usual. The usual announcement date for
WWDC is April with the event happening in June.

Last year was an unusual exception where the announcement was made in mid-
february.

